# Caricature



## Terri70 (Nov 2, 2005)

Gunner passed on 10/10/13 and back in August we had a festival in town. I was walking Gunner around looking at all the stuff and people and noticed a little stand where this guy was doing caricatures. I thought "I know my boy's not going to be with me for very much longer.... I wonder if he'll do one of me and my boy". So I asked the guy if he did animals as well and he said "I sure do"! I was excited! Gunner and I stood in line for about 40 minutes and it was our turn. It was hard to keep Gunner still because he was so worried about what was going on around us with all the sights, smells and sounds. lol I think the guy did an awesome job and I am very happy that we got such a fun picture of me and my baby!! Tell me what you think.

I miss you Gunner! Always in my heart!


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

Love it!!!! He captured the fun without being goofy. Are you going to get it framed?


----------



## Terri70 (Nov 2, 2005)

Oh Yes. I just need to find a frame big enough for it. That's a great idea. Right now, it's on the fridge. lol


----------



## Wendy427 (Apr 4, 2009)

Love it! Really great!


----------



## Goldens R Great (Aug 19, 2010)

That is so neat!


----------



## Terri70 (Nov 2, 2005)

I just knew it would be a great thing to have with him being so sick. Like all GR's that get THAT cancer, you can't really tell anything is wrong until they collapse. Gunner was in between collapses and was just happy, go-lucky as ever!!! He was so funny while the guy was trying to draw him! lol


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

That's so cute!


----------



## tikiandme (May 16, 2010)

That's great! What a wonderful keepsake to treasure!!!


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

That's adorable... What a nice way to remember the day.


----------

